# Rat toy ideas?



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas for rat toys? I'm afraid my girls have grown bored of their most recent toys - which were ratsafe bird toys and some home made toys with tissue paper in them. My girls have never been big toy enthusiasts, but perhaps it is because I haven't found the right toy.. I alsl have a new rat baby and once she is done with quarantine she will be introduced to my two girls. Does anyone have any suggestions?

I was thinking of getting the KONG Genius toy.. It is a treat dispenser. If they don't like it, my four dogs certainly will.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

My rats LOVE this toy http://www.petco.com/product/115432...hew-Toy.aspx?CoreCat=MM_SmallAnimalSupplies_d for added fun I stuff some inshell peanuts in it. Seriously it's their favorite toy, I've had them since Jan 5th and I'm on my third because they love to chew and play with it so much.

Also small wicker balls like these http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16632 I get the two inch and there are gaps in the vines to stuff a couple cat treats or yogies through. They love to carry these around and play tug o' war with them. 

They also like to shred these http://www.amazon.com/Fun-Express-E...363213398&sr=1-1&keywords=chinese+finger+trap I sometimes tie them together and string them across the cage. Super fun for them to rip apart and shred.


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

That first toy looks awesome!! Luckily for me there is a petco not too far.. I was planning on visiting it tonight! 

I love the idea about the finger traps.. My girls might actually like that! Thank you for the ideas, I can't wait to try them.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah they really love it, more than once they've woken my brother up (who's in the room across the hall) throwing it around and banging it against the wall of their litter box. As far as peanuts, they have them at petco and they're SUPER expensive, I buy unsalted ones at the grocery store in the bulk bin.


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

I bought the wooden toy you mentioned.. They've ignored it thus far (but my dogs WANT it!) Any suggestion on what to do to get their interest piqued? 

I also got them some feathery cat toys and that seems to frustrate them -- they try to catch it but its tied above their heads lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

